# New Flex Package/Add-On Packages



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Yesterday I switched to the new Flex Package for $34.99 a month. Add-on packages are available--Locals Pack, Regional Action Pack, National Action Pack, Kids Pack, and News Pack are $10 each. Heartland and Variety Pack are $6 each, Outdoor Pack is $4. You have to call customer service to the Loyalty department (866-974-0769) to request this package. They aren't posting it anywhere yet and no lineup is available online.

Note: No Fox Sports RSN is available at this time. Multisport w/Redzone still requires Top 120 Plus or higher to add, hopefully this changes in the future.

Here is the lineup from what I have:

Flex Pack Channels ($34.99)
(in order from the channel guide)

USA
TV Land
Comedy Central
Lifetime
Food Network
DIY
HGTV
Cooking Channel
E!
Pop
A&E
History
SyFy
FXX
We
HDMovies
AMC
TCM
IFC
FX
QVC
TBS
TNT
MTV2
VH1
GAC
CMT
Cartoon/Adult Swim
Discovery Channel
TLC
Hallmark Channel
National Geographic Channel
Travel Channel
Pivot
CNN
HLN
HSN
HSN2
Evine
Spike
TruTV
QVC Plus
INSP
Reelz
FeTV/Cozi TV (not sure if this is with locals or included in the main Flex Pack)

Add-On Packages

Locals Pack ($10): Your local channels in your area, these are optional with Flex Pack.

National Action Pack ($10): AXS.TV, ESPN and ESPN 2, Fox Sports 1, TVG, TVG2, Fuse, Universal HD, Velocity HD

Regional Action Pack ($10): ESPN Buzzer Beater, Big 10 Network. Fox Sports 2, Longhorn Network, Outside Network, PAC-12 Network, SEC HD, World Fishing Network

Kids' Pack ($10): Animal Planet, Baby TV, Boomerang, Disney, Disney Jr, Disney XD, Nick Toons, Nick Jr.

News Pack ($10): Bloomberg, Blaze, CNBC, MSNBC, Fox News, Fox Business, Weather Channel

Variety Pack ($6): BET, Bravo, Crime and Investigation, FreeForm, Investigation Discovery, Lifetime Movie Network

Heartland ($6): Baby TV, Discovery Family, GSN, Hallmark, Hallmark Movies and Mysteries, OWN, PiXL, RFD-TV, Ride TV, Rural TV/FamilyNet, Up

Outdoor($4): Outdoor Channel, Outside TV, Sportsman Channel, World Fishing Network


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Weird. It kinda looks like the $49.99 Dish America package but with a few different cable channels including one I'd like to get - AMC but without some I like. I assume it's eligible for the premiums but I wonder if you can get the premium deals.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Weird. It kinda looks like the $49.99 Dish America package but with a few different cable channels including one I'd like to get - AMC but without some I like. I assume it's eligible for the premiums but I wonder if you can get the premium deals.


Yes I get the same premium deals I was before on the Flex Pack. I don't watch a lot of TV outside the local channels, so I'm trying out this new package now. If it doesn't work for me, I'll go back to the Welcome Pack.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Link said:


> Yes I get the same premium deals I was before on the Flex Pack. I don't watch a lot of TV outside the local channels, so I'm trying out this new package now. If it doesn't work for me, I'll go back to the Welcome Pack.


You may end up liking it but it really isn't meant for you. It is meant for the opposite, those trying to get as many of the most watched cable channels in a more affordable package. Welcome package costing about $24 less when you include locals would seem to be what you would get the best value from. But certainly worth trying it for a month.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> You may end up liking it but it really isn't meant for you. It is meant for the opposite, those trying to get as many of the most watched cable channels in a more affordable package. Welcome package costing about $24 less when you include locals would seem to be what you would get the best value from. But certainly worth trying it for a month.


On my account page, they don't even offer the Welcome Package but do offer the Smart Package. For years I have looked at all the packages. Streaming options have changed how I look at things. Based on our viewing preferences, I have a chart that I have assigned values to channels with an "ideal" $50 package. I've added the Flex Pack as indicated in the OP and it is absolutely the best deal for me if I can get it:










It's an arbitrary, subjective list. As you can see, sports channels aren't on the list. I have CNN only because once in a while something happens that I'd prefer to watch coverage TV without having to deal with my computer or tablet, but frankly I don't like the news channels. I gave AT120 a $1 credit for SiriusXM but when I dropped down to Dish America I added a $4/mo internet subscription to my car subscription and frankly the internet subscription is worth more. I haven't included the premiums because I can subscribe to them separately either at Dish or streaming. I assign a negative value when a channel isn't there based on a set of assumptions about what I would spend for streaming subscriptions to get a show or two that initially appeared on the channel.

It's somewhat silly, but I can't figure out any other way to approach it. But what it tells me is that for us Dish America is "only" $20 overpriced based on our viewing interests compared to the others. But all of a sudden here's the Flex Pack that's less than $5 overpriced.

And by "overpriced" I mean "taxing" me to support the habits of other viewers. As I've said here before, IMHO every monthly charge I pay for things that others want is a "tax" - yes, the private sector frequently "taxes" people.

But regardless of my opinion, this FLEX PACK is new per trademark info filing:



> On Tuesday, July 05, 2016, a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for FLEX PACK by DISH NETWORK L.L.C., Englewood, CO 80112. The USPTO has given the FLEX PACK trademark serial number of 87093607. The current federal status of this trademark filing is NEW APPLICATION FILED. The correspondent listed for FLEX PACK is IAN L. SAFFER of SWANSON & BRATSCHUN, LLC, 8210 SOUTHPARK TERRACE, LITTLETON, CO 80120 . The FLEX PACK trademark is filed in the category of Computer & Software Products & Electrical & Scientific Products , Communications Services , Education and Entertainment Services , Computer & Software Services & Scientific Services . The description provided to the USPTO for FLEX PACK is Computer software for processing, transmitting, receiving, compressing, organizing, streaming, playing, and reviewing the visual display of programming choices of audio, video, image, graphics, text, and multimedia data, namely, files; downloadable films and television programs in a variety of genres, namely, comedy, drama, action, variety, adventure, sports, musicals, current events, entertainment news, documentaries, and animation provided via a video-on-demand service.
> 
> Status Update! On Monday, July 11, 2016, status on the FLEX PACK trademark changed to NEW APPLICATION FILED.
> 
> ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I made the switch to the Flex Pack (plus locals) using the online chat which went like this:



> Dish Rep: Hi, my name is Dish Rep. How may I help you?
> Me: I would like to change my programming from Dish America to the new Flex Pack with the Local Channel Add-On.
> Dish Rep: No problem at all one moment please.
> Dish Rep: This would make your monthly bill a total of $91.89 ( includes takes) and you will receive a credit of $4.51 for making the change.
> ...


My online programming page completely changed:










Here's a channel listing for the Flex Pack without showing local channels, all the Dish on demand channels, adult channels, regional sports and alternative sports channels, as I receive it sorted two ways.

_Sorted Alphabetically:_
A&E
ALIVE
AMC
BABY1
BBGL
BETG
BETJM
BETS
BLAZE
BTV
CCNEW
CCTVE
CMDY
CMT
CMTMU
CNN
COLLG
COOK
CSPAN
CTN
D101
DISC
DIY
E!
EPIC
EVINE
EVINE
EWTN
FINDR
FIT
FOOD
FOXS2
FX
FXX
GAC
GEMS
GOLF
GREAT
HDNMV
HGTV
HIST
HITN
HLMRK
HLN
HSN
HSN2
ICTV
IFC
IMPCT
INSP
JTV
KTV
LC
LIFE
LWUSA
MALL
MALL
MARKT
MLBSZ
MTV2
MTVHT
MTVU
NASA
NTFLX
NTGEO
PIVOT
PIXL
POP
PREM
QVC
QVC+
REAL
REELZ
RIDE
SALE
SPIKE
STDIO
SUND
SYFY
TBN
TBS
TCM
TLC
TNT
TNT
TOON
TRU
TRV
TVLND
USA
VALU
VH1
VICE
V-ME
WE
WN
YOUTV

Sorted by Channel #:
105 USA
106 TVLND
107 CMDY
108 LIFE
110 FOOD
111 DIY
112 HGTV
113 COOK
114 E!
117 POP
118 A&E
120 HIST
121 VICE
122 SYFY
123 MALL
125 FXX
126 SUND
128 WE
130 HDNMV
131 AMC
132 TCM
133 IFC
134 EVINE
136 FX
137 QVC
138 TNT
139 TBS
149 FOXS2
151 COLLG
152 FINDR
153 MLBSZ
161 MTV2
162 VH1
165 GAC
166 CMT
176 TOON
182 DISC
183 TLC
185 HLMRK
186 NTGEO
196 TRV
197 PIVOT
200 CNN
202 HLN
210 CSPAN
212 BLAZE
215 WN
217 FIT
219 ALIVE
220 MALL
221 MARKT
222 HSN
223 GREAT
224 EPIC
225 SALE
226 HSN2
227 JTV
228 EVINE
229 GEMS
230 ICTV
239 TNT
241 SPIKE
242 TRU
248 RIDE
255 QVC+
259 INSP
260 TBN
261 EWTN
264 KTV
267 CTN
268 IMPCT
269 REAL
274 LC
275 YOUTV
277 LWUSA
279 CCNEW
286 NASA
298 PREM
299 REELZ
349 STDIO
362 BETG
363 BETS
364 CMTMU
365 BETJM
366 MTVU
368 MTVHT
370 NTFLX
388 PIXL
401 GOLF
403 BBGL
823 BABY1
829 D101
843 HITN
846 V-ME
883 VALU
884 CCTVE
998 BTV


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I made the switch to the Flex Pack, locals pack and national sports pack last night. It really was a no brainer for me. Not a single channel that was in my 3 'favorites' changed and they are the only channels I watch. Basically going from T120 to Flex Pack was just a $10/month reduction in cost with no loss of any channel I care at all about. Sweet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I made the switch to the Flex Pack, locals pack and national sports pack last night. It really was a no brainer for me. Not a single channel that was in my 3 'favorites' changed and they are the only channels I watch. Basically going from T120 to Flex Pack was just a $10/month reduction in cost with no loss of any channel I care at all about. Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I can't believe this hasn't appeared on any of the normal Dish or Dish sellers websites. Here are the add-on packs that are offered to me in the Manage Programming web page, some of which are "regional", in addition to the normal add-on packages like premiums (the prices are indicated in the graphic in *my post above*:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know if people get just how significant this is. Dish is now offering a pretty extensive cable channel package for $34.99 that is also a streaming package with Dish Anywhere.

But you really aren't limited to the Dish Anywhere arrangement. Many, many cable channels offer streaming if you've got a subscription with a cable/satellite provider like Dish. Here's just a few channel Apps that can be used on your other devices because you have the $34.99 package:










If you can get broadcast TV off the air, this is pretty good. You can get the package with a Wally receiver (no DVR) for no additional monthly fee or a Hopper 3 DVR for $10 a month. The Wally gives you Dish Anywhere. A Hopper not only adds a DVR but adds live streaming features to Dish Anywhere.

And the fact is you're getting an extensive cable package and not paying a dime to Disney/ESPN or locals unless your want an add-on package.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

While I like the package offering and have signed up for it, I have to wonder how many lawsuits might come out of it?

And going forward, with ESPN and Disney each having almost a pack to themselves, it could expose the real costs of those channels. Could get interesting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

What if you have the SuperStations package? Can ya still keep that? Not that its worth much these days w/ only 2 channels left, although Dish did give me an almost $9 credit for the loss of those channels.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I would think that if the Superstations package is a separate choice that you would be able to keep it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

There should not be any issues keeping the Super Stations, as I asked a few weeks ago about downgrading to the Welcome Pack, Encore pack, Movies, and keep the Super Stations and I was told no problem. If I dropped the Super stations I could no longer get them back though.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

You could probably call with your own ale-cart package right now. They are in a giving mood. I tried to cancel and was given everything but the kitchen sink for 3 months.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Holy smokes. No CSPAN2?? What gives? :bang :blackeye: :nono2:

Seriously, we are looking to switch to the flex pack. If you don't get locals on sat, do you lose the program guide information for the off air locals? Also, seriously, I like booktv, so is CSPAN2 in an add-on pack, maybe the Lamest add-on pack? :righton: Thanks all.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

These flex packages look really good. Game changer if you ask me. Too bad I just turned Directv back on because of NFL dispute.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> While I like the package offering and have signed up for it, I have to wonder how many lawsuits might come out of it?
> 
> And going forward, with ESPN and Disney each having almost a pack to themselves, it could expose the real costs of those channels. Could get interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah lawsuits are the question.

I've get all along smaller packages that don't require each other would be much better than any a la cart system. I hope this succeeds and if it does DIRECTV and everyone else will follow suit.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I would think the local guide data should still come thru. I mean I have channels from Atlanta & Baltimore on my recvr and they still populate w/ guide data, even though im out of range of the signal towers.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Wife probably needs the Heartland addon, but looks like a good time to switch to Hopper 3 and to this plus locals. I assume I keep my HD for life and can get the $10 movie pack (Epix, MGM, Sony), although would probably drop that since I have Amazon with Acorn, and Netflix. 

This would save me $30 or $40 off my current Top200, and would only lose one of my favorites Cnbc (watch Squawk Box a lot), not sure if it's worth adding the news pack. 
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I read on another site that the Flex Pack comes online 8/4, so maybe that is when the new channels will be on the AT250?


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

Has anyone done a channel by channel comparison of the flex pack with the other packages yet, or added the to a spreadsheet? I can copy/paste from this thread, and from the compare packages page, but it takes a while to figure out which ones are listed differently in the 2 lists etc.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

KevinRS said:


> Has anyone done a channel by channel comparison of the flex pack with the other packages yet, or added the to a spreadsheet? I can copy/paste from this thread, and from the compare packages page, but it takes a while to figure out which ones are listed differently in the 2 lists etc.


That'd be great to see, since there are a few discrepancies comparing post 1 and post 7 (Golf, Pixel, Hallmark).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Golf isn't supposed to be in it, but it wasn't supposed to be in the T120 (not plus) either. But I've been getting it for a a couple weeks now. Maybe it is like BBCA that kept showing up for so long on packages that supposedly didn't have it.


Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I will be glad when Flex Pack is advertised.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

August 4th is supposedly the date to go 'public'.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Link said:


> Yes I get the same premium deals I was before on the Flex Pack. I don't watch a lot of TV outside the local channels, so I'm trying out this new package now. If it doesn't work for me, I'll go back to the Welcome Pack.


Since you have Flex, can you confirm that Golf channel is or is not in Flex? I plan on getting Flex + Heartland, but want Golf.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got it and am getting Golf, was also getting it on T120 (not plus) and it isn't listed as being on either. Supposedly it isn't on free view either. So it is a question without a definitive answer yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> I've got it and am getting Golf, was also getting it on T120 (not plus) and it isn't listed as being on either. Supposedly it isn't on free view either. So it is a question without a definitive answer yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, also notice that post 7 has 159 NBCSP listed, you getting it? I'll wait a week until Aug 4 to see what's "official".


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nope, not getting NBSSP.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Dropped Dish and went with Playstation Vue using my Roku. Very nice has everything I need with NFL and Redzone coming. SD quality is awesome also. Watching TV land classic now and it looks like HD in 4:3 format.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

camo said:


> You could probably call with your own ale-cart package right now. They are in a giving mood. I tried to cancel and was given everything but the kitchen sink for 3 months.





camo said:


> These flex packages look really good. Game changer if you ask me. Too bad I just turned Directv back on because of NFL dispute.





camo said:


> Dropped Dish and went with Playstation Vue using my Roku. Very nice has everything I need with NFL and Redzone coming. SD quality is awesome also. Watching TV land classic now and it looks like HD in 4:3 format.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Things changed after looking closer at flex options posted on another forum. Flex package add-on's not allowed on Smart pack not even the Outdoors pack I had unless grandfathered. I change packages all the time as needed but would go back to Smart+Outdoors as base core. With it taken away no need to stick around with NFL season looming.

Carrying family plan temporarily on Directv for NFL and ST. The Playstation Vue streaming worked out best 100+ channels $45 and only lose 2 channels (Outdoors pack). Redzone and NFL are coming also so contemplating cutting the cord completely if the streaming works well during 6 day trial.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I have looked high and low for "any" mention of the Flex Pack or even the new Bet/VH1 channels on the Dish Websites. I find nothing, other that what is being discussed on the news groups. So it looks like even though the Flex Pack has those channels, but at this time have not even opened them up to any other pack including AT250 or Everything Pack. I cannot find any sign of these channels going to All channels on the guide. We may not get these channels until 8/4. Which is a Thursday, instead of Tuesday(?) One post elsewhere said that a CSR told them that they would need a new card. I think the card in the 211k is built in. That sounds really strange.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Here are the core packages flex works with. You can see bottom core packages like Welcome and Smart are no longer allowed to have ale-cart unless grandfathered. Changes my opinion completely of having any value.


----------



## Lou (Nov 1, 2006)

I assume the Flex Pck is HD?
Any word on Audio CHs?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Flex Pack is HD where available. IOW if there is SD in there it is because the channel isn't in HD on Dish in any package.

Audio channels don't appear to be there nor even available as an add-on.

I think the idea of not allowing adding packs to the Welcome and Smart Pack is to reduce their value to the point that most wouldn't consider them. If I were Dish that is what I would do also. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Had a mtg w/ some Dish reps yesterday, the Flex pack and it's add on packs are supposed to be released officially to the public August 4th. That's when the new channels should be available as well for those that haven't shown up yet. I did notice something odd with BBC World news though, there's an asterisk next to it that says: BBC World News is available to AT250 subscribers using Dish Anywhere or as part of the News Pack subscription.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

tsmacro said:


> Had a mtg w/ some Dish reps yesterday, the Flex pack and it's add on packs are supposed to be released officially to the public August 4th. That's when the new channels should be available as well for those that haven't shown up yet. I did notice something odd with BBC World news though, there's an asterisk next to it that says: BBC World News is available to AT250 subscribers using Dish Anywhere or as part of the News Pack subscription.


What "new channels"?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> What "new channels"?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


BET Gospel, BET Jams, BET Soul, MTV Hits, BBC World News are the ones I notice right off the bat there might be one or two others I didn't notice.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> BET Gospel, BET Jams, BET Soul, MTV Hits, BBC World News are the ones I notice right off the bat there might be one or two others I didn't notice.


I just reviewed and updated my list in Post #7 and I don't have BBC World News, but I do have the others. Missing today from my earlier list was NBCSP but PIVOT was added. It will be nice when we can see from an official list what we are supposed to be getting.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

tsmacro said:


> Had a mtg w/ some Dish reps yesterday, the Flex pack and it's add on packs are supposed to be released officially to the public August 4th. That's when the new channels should be available as well for those that haven't shown up yet. I did notice something odd with BBC World news though, there's an asterisk next to it that says: BBC World News is available to AT250 subscribers using Dish Anywhere or as part of the News Pack subscription.


So, If you have AT250 which already includes every other channel in the "news pack" and want BBC World, it will cost you an extra $10 to get one new satellite delivered channel in SD? If so, what a deal!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

phrelin said:


> I just reviewed and updated my list in Post #7 and I don't have BBC World News, but I do have the others. Missing today from my earlier list was NBCSP but PIVOT was added. It will be nice when we can see from an official list what we are supposed to be getting.


So you are getting Golf? Do you have the sports addon? I would think it would be part of that and not the main package (if included at all on the 4th).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Golf seems to be odd man out at the moment. It isn't listed as in free view, it isn't part of the Flex Pack or T120, but I am getting it. No idea why.

Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tcatdbs said:


> So you are getting Golf? Do you have the sports addon? I would think it would be part of that and not the main package (if included at all on the 4th).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk





lparsons21 said:


> Golf seems to be odd man out at the moment. It isn't listed as in free view, it isn't part of the Flex Pack or T120, but I am getting it. No idea why.
> 
> Sent from my samus using Tapatalk










What he said. Since I have no access to an official list I have no idea what I'm supposed to be getting, but I'm getting it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Golf seems to be odd man out at the moment. It isn't listed as in free view, it isn't part of the Flex Pack or T120, but I am getting it. No idea why.


It may be for the Olympics. Today DISH created channel 148 with subchannels for the Olympics.

BBCWN was changed today as well ... anyone see it (channel 281)?


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

James Long said:


> BBCWN was changed today as well ... anyone see it (channel 281)?


No I'm not seeing it. I also see that NASA was removed. I think NASA switched to an HD-only feed. Is that what happened?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ClimateHawk said:


> No I'm not seeing it. I also see that NASA was removed. I think NASA switched to an HD-only feed. Is that what happened?


DISH does not carry NASA in HD. It is still uplinked on 110. I suspect the removal from EA was an error.


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

James Long said:


> DISH does not carry NASA in HD. It is still uplinked on 110. I suspect the removal from EA was an error.


I know DISH doesn't carry NASA in HD. I read (I could be wrong) that NASA was going to start broadcasting exclusively in HD soon. That's what I thought when I saw it removed. DISH only carries it in SD so if the SD feed goes away then we lose NASA altogether unless they add it in HD.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

A lot of channels only transmit HD feeds via C-Band, while the SD feed is created on the provider's end of things. NASA has been doing it for a while, along with ESPN, Fox and CSN. It doesn't automatically mean they will be carried in HD, providers still need to make deals with those networks if they want to offer the HD feed to their subscribers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NASA should be back on EA now. Ooops.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know why the Dish America Pack and Dish America Silver and Gold are not shown in the flex pack chart in post#35? I realize they are no longer available but I have a Dish America and was wondering why they where excluded?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> BBCWN was changed today as well ... anyone see it (channel 281)?


Nope.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

cobaltblue said:


> Does anyone know why the Dish America Pack and Dish America Silver and Gold are not shown in the flex pack chart in post#35? I realize they are no longer available but I have a Dish America and was wondering why they where excluded?





cobaltblue said:


> Does anyone know why the Dish America Pack and Dish America Silver and Gold are not shown in the flex pack chart in post#35? I realize they are no longer available but I have a Dish America and was wondering why they where excluded?


I would guess that since they are no longer offered, you being grandfathered cannot make any changes to your account without losing it and being put on whatever account Dish deems to be the closest equivalent to what you have.

This happened with we who were on the HD absolute package several years ago, you could not make any changes without it going away and they moved you to AT200 which was 2X the price.

Since you have a package that is no longer offered you cannot add anything to it without it going away.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

Lou said:


> I assume the Flex Pck is HD?
> Any word on Audio CHs?


Are you talking about the Muzak and Sirius XM channels? I believe some of the Muzak and all of the Sirius XM channels Dish offers can be added with the currently $9.99/month (was higher like about $18 a few months ago) Latino Bonus Pack?


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I just went to the DISH site, under my account. There are no provisions to add ro change to the Flex Pack offerings. They do not exist. Not even in Al la Carter.

There are some wires crossed about these packages and the AT/AEP packages.

I think DIRT really needs to cleat things up here and in the uplink forum.

DISH is doing themselves a disservice by confusing customers, as apparent with this and the discussion in the uplink forum.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

nmetro said:


> I just went to the DISH site, under my account. There are no provisions to add ro change to the Flex Pack offerings. They do not exist. Not even in Al la Carter.
> 
> There are some wires crossed about these packages and the AT/AEP packages.
> 
> ...


They're not supposed to be official until 8/4. I think signing up early was probably a mistake by Dish. Pretty sure everything will show up the 4th and the confusion will gone. But then everyone can really complain about what's really going on. Does sound like a good deal to me though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

You have a good point. All of this discussion, and Dish has not made a formal announcement as yet. We wait until next week. Hopefully things will work out and those new channels will be in AT250.


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

Golf channel is in preview from Fri, 07/15/16 - Fri, 08/12/16 as listed at https://www.mydish.com/perks/free-preview

I do still see dish america in the channel package comparison at https://www.mydish.com/upgrades/compare-packages

I have the dish america package, so far I'm not seeing any differences of substance between dish america vs flex pack+locals. The flex pack + $10 for locals would be $5 less than dish america, so that's probably what I'll switch to, but at this point I'll wait until it goes public, and the channel lineup changes are clearer.
I do wish they had an add on with some of the educational type channels like science channel etc that you have to go to top 250 for.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

The Roku has many college and educational channels. Most stream for free. But Dish may not have available space for them at this time.


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

I was actually meaning the channels that dish has locked away in the top 250 package. I understand the tiers are based on viewership, but it's self perpetuating, few watch those channels, because they are in the top package.


mwdxer said:


> The Roku has many college and educational channels. Most stream for free. But Dish may not have available space for them at this time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KevinRS said:


> I understand the tiers are based on viewership ...


Tiers are based on carriage contracts. Channels negotiate a per subscriber rate as well as their package placement. Historically channels such as ESPN have negotiated to be in the lowest regular tier so they can collect money for more subscribers and claim more households reached when selling advertising.

There is a chicken and egg situation where the higher package channels have lower viewership because they reach less homes (less available audience). Which is another reason why programmers try so hard to get in as many homes as possible.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

mwdxer said:


> You have a good point. All of this discussion, and Dish has not made a formal announcement as yet. We wait until next week. Hopefully things will work out and those new channels will be in AT250.


Yes so far the Flex Pack and their add ons have been unofficial, kind of like a new store opening but not having their "grand opening" until a month later. I would expect that next week on 8/4 when Dish actually starts publicizing the existence of the Flex pack things will be made clearer.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It's a soft launch, and a good idea because it may help prevent problems when many more sign up for it by finding those problems now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tcatdbs said:


> They're not supposed to be official until 8/4. I think signing up early was probably a mistake by Dish. Pretty sure everything will show up the 4th and the confusion will gone. But then everyone can really complain about what's really going on. Does sound like a good deal to me though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk





mwdxer said:


> You have a good point. All of this discussion, and Dish has not made a formal announcement as yet. We wait until next week. Hopefully things will work out and those new channels will be in AT250.





tsmacro said:


> Yes so far the Flex Pack and their add ons have been unofficial, kind of like a new store opening but not having their "grand opening" until a month later. I would expect that next week on 8/4 when Dish actually starts publicizing the existence of the Flex pack things will be made clearer.





tampa8 said:


> It's a soft launch, and a good idea because it may help prevent problems when many more sign up for it by finding those problems now.


We may never have learned of the Flex Pack until August 4 if the original post in this thread had not been made. It is this kind of shared information that makes this Forum valuable to me, as opposed to just interesting. The nice thing is no one is obligated to switch before Dish gives its formal announcement.

But if you were contemplating package changes, knowing about this ahead of the announcement might have saved you some frustration.

And if you weren't contemplating changes, you may decide to make changes after the announcement which is convenienetly ahead of the Fall Season.


----------



## WelcomeBackKotter (Aug 3, 2016)

I have looked at the list that tells which packages can use "add ons" and which ones can't. Although I went ahead and changed from Welcome with the add-on Heartland pack (locals included in Welcome) to Flex, I am somewhat dismayed to know that I may not be able to return to the previous setup if I want to. The Flex pack is very nice, and it is worth the additional money from Welcome ($25 if locals are included in Flex) because of the quality channels in Flex. My question, though, is: Since Flex isn't available to the public till August 4, when do these changes about Welcome not including locals or Heartland take effect? Have these changes already been implemented? Do they occur on August 4, concurrently with the roll-out of Flex? What will be the charge for the locals-less Welcome Pack? My real concern is whether these changes are already in effect regarding Welcome, locals and Heartland. Or will these changes be at some point in the future? I remember when the Superstations were dropped from sales to the general public, except continued sales to those grandfathered in, and there was maybe a week's notice or less on that one.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

WelcomeBackKotter said:


> I have looked at the list that tells which packages can use "add ons" and which ones can't. Although I went ahead and changed from Welcome with the add-on Heartland pack (locals included in Welcome) to Flex, I am somewhat dismayed to know that I may not be able to return to the previous setup if I want to. The Flex pack is very nice, and it is worth the additional money from Welcome ($25 if locals are included in Flex) because of the quality channels in Flex. My question, though, is: Since Flex isn't available to the public till August 4, when do these changes about Welcome not including locals or Heartland take effect? Have these changes already been implemented? Do they occur on August 4, concurrently with the roll-out of Flex? What will be the charge for the locals-less Welcome Pack? My real concern is whether these changes are already in effect regarding Welcome, locals and Heartland. Or will these changes be at some point in the future? I remember when the Superstations were dropped from sales to the general public, except continued sales to those grandfathered in, and there was maybe a week's notice or less on that one.


I agree with you. I have been on the Welcome Pack for quite awhile and had the Heartland package as well. I switched to Flex a few weeks ago, but I still don't like the idea of not being able to have it back (with Heartland) if I want to switch back. At one time, the CSR told me that Heartland, Outdoor, and Dish Movie Packs were considered "mini-packs" while the others were "add-on packs", but maybe this has changed.


----------



## WelcomeBackKotter (Aug 3, 2016)

Since the Flex Pack is presumably rolling out tomorrow, it may join the ranks of the Welcome Pack as the "hidden package" that must be requested. The Flex Pack is actually just DirecTV's Select Package,with a somewhat different lineup, and with a few frills. The Welcome Pack may continue for a while as it is, with locals, at $19.99 and Heartland as an optional add-on. Welcome will certainly be reconstructed on January 1, 2017 unless it gets the "superstations treatment."


----------



## WelcomeBackKotter (Aug 3, 2016)

I forgot to mention that the locals, prior to Flex, were sold at $6.00, listed in the International section of accounts. The $10.00 is a story in itself I would say. This is another aspect of Flex that is, mildly put, disturbing. I would really expect Dish to start carrying locals, or imports, of ALL network stations in ALL areas now that the locals have jumped from $6 to $10. Networks CW, ME, MY and so forth.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

WelcomeBackKotter said:


> I forgot to mention that the locals, prior to Flex, were sold at $6.00, listed in the International section of accounts. The $10.00 is a story in itself I would say. This is another aspect of Flex that is, mildly put, disturbing. I would really expect Dish to start carrying locals, or imports, of ALL network stations in ALL areas now that the locals have jumped from $6 to $10. Networks CW, ME, MY and so forth.


aside from the fact that would be illegal to broadcast all locals to everyone it's not even physically possible, they don't have the bandwidth.

Consider that with flex maybe there isn't any built in costs at all for locals where as the other packages charge you a little even if you don't get them.

It's rumored several of the big four ask for close to $2. If each of the big four did that that's $8 leaving just $2 to cover the cost of providing every other local in the area. That's over 25 channels in some markets.

Plus as I and many others have always said, the smaller packages and especially a la cart will drive prices way up. It's entirely possible dish has negotiated higher rates for when the channels are on sling or in a Flex package.

Could you subscribe to just locals for $10? Or does that have to be added to something else?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I would pay $20 for locals if I could buy others at $5 per channel. only 6-8 I'd want. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> I would pay $20 for locals if I could buy others at $5 per channel. only 6-8 I'd want.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


So you'd be willing to pay $68 for 12 channels?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

tcatdbs said:


> I would pay $20 for locals if I could buy others at $5 per channel. only 6-8 I'd want.
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I would as well for channels like MeTV and Antenna TV that I cannot receive over the air on a consistent basis. Just not having the signal drop would be worth the monthly fee.


----------



## WelcomeBackKotter (Aug 3, 2016)

Let's see. In Harrisonburg, VA, DirecTV sends through CW from Washington and the local WHSV has ME TV on 3.4 which shows up as channel 50 on DirecTV. Plus, NBC from Washington along with ABC, CBS, FOX and Public TV from Harrisonburg. Dish sends through ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX and Public TV. Now, I'm not knocking Dish, but why can DirecTV send through more locals (plus a couple of imports) than can Dish? The locals don't say they charge $2 per channel. Now, who knows what the cost is since nobody will say. But, an increase on Dish from $6 to $10 is pretty hefty it seems to me. Maybe DirecTV should be charging $15 for locals since they send through more in many areas than Dish does. I would expect a real explanation from Dish as to why the locals charge went from $6 to $10, and, again to put it mildly, to give real answers.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

$10 for locals? Then, they should carry the national feeds of the sub-channels.

Throw back to the 1960s, where all you received were locals from New York City and Connecticut, on Long Island. That as $10 a month fro four TVs. It cleared up teh signal on 2, 3,4 ,5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13. Plus brought in 30 from Hartford on 10 and Channel 21 on 12. Channels 6 was fro sports from The Garden.

I mention this because the locals combined with the main channels is equal to what you received 50 years ago on cable, content wise.

Fortunately, I can get all the full power Denver channels from here. $10 is not worth it, when I get it fro free and there is not a 30 second delay


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

WelcomeBackKotter said:


> I forgot to mention that the locals, prior to Flex, were sold at $6.00, listed in the International section of accounts. The $10.00 is a story in itself I would say. This is another aspect of Flex that is, mildly put, disturbing. I would really expect Dish to start carrying locals, or imports, of ALL network stations in ALL areas now that the locals have jumped from $6 to $10. Networks CW, ME, MY and so forth.


What the heck are you trying to say? The international locals going from $6 to $10 is because of escalating cost to DISH. What does Flex have to do with that?


----------



## WelcomeBackKotter (Aug 3, 2016)

The $10 fee for locals as an add-on to Flex is a problem. A rep that I talked with when I changed from Welcome to Flex said, "I want to give you a heads up, the locals are an extra $10." So, the real cost of Flex begins at $44.99.


----------



## WelcomeBackKotter (Aug 3, 2016)

I saw the first ad on TV for the Dish Flex package. It's billed as having "50 popular channels" and the subscriber can add-on watched channels or not have unwatched channels. (Unless the unwatched channels are part of the "50 popular channels.") It didn't mention that adding locals costs an extra $10. Quite frankly, I get more and more disenchanted with Flex. The old Welcome of $19.99 (which included locals) and Heartland add-on had benefits that now seem better than Flex. Yes, Flex has some nice channels, no doubt about it. But the problem is the $34.99 and then $10 for locals and $6 for Heartland, and so forth. Does anyone know if the old Welcome of $19.99 (including locals) and Heartland add-on will be available throughout this year? Is are they already gone?


----------



## WelcomeBackKotter (Aug 3, 2016)

I think that when locals go from $6 to $10 (unprecedented in the history of Dish), it's a little more than "escalating costs to Dish." If Dish or DirecTV or cable want to explain these increases, then please do. Let the customers see exactly what the locals cost Dish, DirecTV or cable. Is it really "pennies" as the locals say? Is it "virtually all profit" as the locals say? Or is it "escalating costs" of $2 per local? It's time to fess up and tell customers the real story on this. (If it's really $2.00 per local, then Dish should be charging $20 for locals in the Washington DC market.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why should dish disclose their locals buy in price? I don't understand why folks have to question the price structure of "consumer products". We can vote and try to force change not by questioning their business practices by but rather voting with what matters most, our wallets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Flex pack up on Dish site. Only channel missing that I want is Golf. I'd pay $10 for it, not sure why Dish doesn't have a high cost option to add individual channels. Stuck with top 200 to get Golf... $135/mo with old Hopper and 2 Joeys. Now to decide if Golf is worth $40/mo to me.... (difference in Flex +locals +Heartland) 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Some of you are living in the past and are not understanding what the Flex pack is. It _isn't_ like or supposed to be like any of the Top packages. It is meant for people who want to save money. Many people have locals via OTA and will jump at the chance to not pay for them. Many people don't watch sports or enough of it to want to pay for it. Etc etc... Some of you would ruin the concept and reason for the Flex package.

As for the cost of locals, what the heck do you think the disputes have been about? DISH refusing to pay_ lower_ costs to every local affiliate? It has been $6 for a long time in the international packages as an add on, prior to the all the increases that have taken place. We don't know how much it has been the packages because it is included in the price. It is very likely some of the increases in package prices is because of the escalating costs of locals.

Find me that list of the cable channels included in the Flex Pack that you can get otherwise anywhere from a traditional provider for $29.99. And I don't mean a number count, the actual channels because they are just about all the ones everyone wants. Or those channels and a 16 tuner DVR for a total of $39.99. Even adding locals, $49.99 is tremendously lower than anywhere else. As soon as you say it isn't worth it because it doesn't have sports or it doesn't have locals or a particular channel you really mean it may not be right for you. That's why there are the traditional packages that include all that - and you pay for it.

I will add DISH is making the comparison to other packs very honestly. On their site when comparing to other packages they are adding in one add on pack and showing the pricing that way, so that when compared to the other packages that have locals you are comparing the Flex Pack with locals. But they make it clear if you don't want locals you can just get the Flex Package or substitute one of the other add ons.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

tcatdbs said:


> Flex pack up on Dish site. Only channel missing that I want is Golf. I'd pay $10 for it, not sure why Dish doesn't have a high cost option to add individual channels. Stuck with top 200 to get Golf... $135/mo with old Hopper and 2 Joeys. Now to decide if Golf is worth $40/mo to me.... (difference in Flex +locals +Heartland)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's exactly how you have to look at it. What channels do you want, what channels must you have. Then compare cost and make a decision.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Still nothing on how to get or add BBCWN.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please continue discussion in the new thread -
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/222408-finally-a-skinny-bundle-%E2%80%98dont-watch-dont-pay-with-dishs-new-flex-pack/


----------

